# Carthago M Liner



## rongob (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi there,

Are there any owners of the older m liner out there who would be willing to share there thoughts on the pros and cons of said vehicle as i'm thinking of selling my chic but would prefer to stay with the Carthago brand.

Regards Dave


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry, Dave - we have a Carthago Abakus so can't help but at least this will bump it to the top again.

Understand very well what you mean about wanting to stay with the Carthago brand - they are superb.

Good Luck


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

*carthago liner*

Dave, just bought a year 2000 carthago m liner 52 from germany,I searched for one of these for two years before finding a very low milage one at a price that I was willing to pay,me and my better half are off to bring it back to uk 25th jan.,will let you know how it goes on the way back,regards Will


----------



## rongob (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Will,did you buy privately or from a dealer?


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought it from a dealer in Munich called Gluck freizeitfah,their the largest dealers in the south of Germany, regards Will


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

robgob, just got back from Munich on the 4th Feb after a tour of what seemed to be all of europe,snooper sat nav,!!!what a saga.Picked the liner up on the 26th Jan,not ready on the 25th,having new brakes fitted also new tyres,it failed it`s MOT on these bits,seemes German motor engineers are very strict,thank goodness.Stayed in very nice hotel, large dinner for two all on the company, just lucky we wanted to see Dachau concentration camp so stayed on the companys stellplatz for a few days ,problem 1=window blinds broken 2off,2=sign missing from front; iveco; bumper,3=battery would not start engine on day two mind you it was -6 c ,new battery fitted,4 = two off side windows ,vacuum in double glazing had gone,so misty windows,two off new ones ordered from cathago,5=rear view camera replaced complete,6= new radio fitted with disc and bluetooth, what that? ,lastly 7=two plastic grills for the heating outlets at floor level,all at no cost ,the 6 new tyres are the new all weather type and am told very expensive,but great on snow and ice,we are very pleased with service we got at Gluck,as to the Liner ,superb ,minus 6c outside inside 21c what central heating,better than at home.We did about 1200 kilometers ,on the way back stopped at Heidelburg to see the castel ,and river, nice.As you know the Liner is year 2000 with 25000 kilos on the clock so not run in yet ,got all the German paperwork to prove mileage, as I sayed we waited/looked for 2 years to find this bus,but it is worth it ,not a problem on the way back, really stable when artics go by,set cruies control and enjoy,we are glad we got the Carthago it feels and is strong, comfortable and when Strickback is fitted totaly safe,buy an old one ,they are more comfortable, recomendid by Liz and Bill


----------



## rongob (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update guys,seems like you found a good dealer.


----------



## thedriver (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Will,
I am looking to get an M Liner from Germany,sold my S Class Hymer End of last year that I bought Ex Germany 4 years ago at a very
nice exchange rate E1.47 to the Pound!!!.I don't think we will see that 
again for a while!
What prompted me to post this was when I read your little story
I thought you could help me with some information,I have the glossy
info for the later model M Liners I picked up from Lowdhams in 2006 but with the current exch rates and prices,I am not prepared to lay out that sort of money,but am watching Mobile.DE and waiting for some new stock to come on.I am hoping to get something sorted by April.
The problem is I have the standard Ex.works spec for the later model,from about 04 on but what I need is the spec for 2000-2004,so I can tell what is extras and what is not,also things like,Does the Aldi heating run on elec as well as gas?, like the newer ones. Is the Motorwarming exchanger from the engine while traveling standard kit.
I would also like to hear how you are getting on with yours.I would be looking for about an 02-04 
Any help would be great! 


Bruce.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

On a slightly different note, be prepared for people grumbling about how big your van is and how it blocks out their sun. We have been hearing these kind of remarks in various forms since we arrived at the campsite in Spain. However we wouldn't change ours for anything, we love it. 

Wobby


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

Bruce the driver,we are delighted with this motor home, the heating is as you suspect run from both gas and electricity as to the engine heating as you drive I think it does but I am not totally sure,must get "she" to check as we drive, but it is a hot bus to be sure,as to the extras list, Ijust don't know what is standard fittings on this bus as this is the first motor home we have had , air con,reversing camera,oyster 85cm tv system analogue,cruise control,very hot water from the heating system, the whole package is I think superb,the company we got it from have a liner 60 at 8.5 metres on a 04 ,year ,,it has a lot more goodies on it than ours but just a tad big for us,two old fa--s,hope this helps ,regards Liz andBill


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello Wobby, this is the first mh we have had so are brand new to complaints about it ,surely all motor homers are tolerant welcoming and happy folks and not likely to complain to two old far-s about the lack of sun penetration through a motor home,regards Liz and Bill


----------



## thedriver (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Will & co.
I have seen all the newer models,The trouble is the more money we spend at the moment,the more we loose!,it's hard to come back to the cheaper ones.
Whats all this about bigger vans? I drove a truck for years,and I soon learned that big is booootiful,and if anyone complains,just smile at them,it makes them worse,then go back inside your van and wave at them through your highest window!!!

Bruce.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

79144will said:


> Hello Wobby, this is the first mh we have had so are brand new to complaints about it ,surely all motor homers are tolerant welcoming and happy folks and not likely to complain to two old far-s about the lack of sun penetration through a motor home,regards Liz and Bill


You would have thought so! and I am not trying to put you off.
We are in Spain were the pitches are a good deal smaller that elsewhere and that appears to cause the problem. After my last post I got chatting to a fellow camper who had just arrive from another campsite, when I asked how he liked it he replied "wouldn't go there again to many big motorhome!

Our Carthago Opus isn't quite as tall as an M liner but its not far off it, we just try to position ourselves so as not to upset others, what more can one do?


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

Dear all, I suppose you could dig a hole to drive it into,then you`d get complaints that your looking up into their dark places,you are not supposed to win remember!!! by the way Driver that liner 60 was quite cheep80/90000 euro`s you should have a look ,regards Liz and Bill


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello all, just an update on the Liner 52 ,we got the two side windows from; Gluck; took them too a motor home garage to get quote for fitting=£660. called autoglass £171.60 ,they came last night and fitted them ,perfect,but had to call the bus ,truck ,rail ,department,they deal with large transport,as the contributors to this site say ,shop around,thanks to all,Will


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Wobby, don't know if it's the pic, but that looks like a massive overhang.

Have you experienced any problems?


Andrew


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

Wobby,I have an overhang at the rear ,no problem ,still get trousers on,what a beauty I bet she`s a dream to drive,thanks for the photo,regards Will


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

We just got ours... proud new owners 

We will be the ones waving if we see you during our travels! :lol: 
[/img]


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

We just got ours... proud new owners 

We will be the ones waving if we see you during our travels! :lol: 
[/img]


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*manchester*



aikidoamigo said:


> We just got ours... proud new owners
> 
> We will be the ones waving if we see you during our travels! :lol:
> [/img]


I shall be looking around for you.

Was it from Southdowns?


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

Nope

I believe Carthago have washed their hands now of Lowdhams, have they not... or the other way around? - :lol: 

Southdown normally do the Concorde's 

As you can see I tried to upload the image into my avatar and made a complete hash of it :?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

aikidoamigo, I hope you enjoy your new pride and joy!

Currently we can supply new Carthago motorhomes, however I believe for the forseeable future Lowdhams will continue to offer warranty, parts and servicing for the brand, however it may be worth someone confirming this.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know, do you offer service and spares for Carthago then too?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Aikidoamigo, 

Yes, we can offer servicing and supply parts.

If you need any help, just let me know.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

This is a very slow topic, guess nothing much to discuss on a product so good! Lol


----------

